# Distros Linux pour des vieux Mac



## SuperCed (17 Mai 2005)

Je cherche les distributions qui tournent sur un UMAX pulsar (PPC 604) et sur un Mac G3 beige.

Que me conseillez-vous?

Merci.


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Mai 2005)

A priori je te conseille une Debian: ce n'est pas bien compliqué à installer mais surtout c'est la meilleure distribution du point de vue de la maintenance et des mises à jour (merci dpkg  )

Bonne chance


----------



## SuperCed (17 Mai 2005)

Et sinon, en ce qui concerne OpenBSD ou NetBSD, tu as une expérience?


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Mai 2005)

Je connais assez bien NetBSD: ça vaut le coup sur une machine pas très rapide car on peut obtenir à la recompilation un noyau plus petit que celui de Linux et surtout c'est sensiblement plus rapide.
Il faut s'attendre à une installation quelque peu archaïque, mais une fois tout installé ça marche bien. Le mieux est de faire l'installation par le réseau (ftp).

Par contre il y a un peu moins de binaires disponibles donc si on veut des programmes exotiques il faut tout recompiler soi-même avec les ports (enfin il y a quand même LaTeX, X11, python, etc&#8230; )

NetBSD macppc

NetBSD: modèles supportés

NetBSD: procédure d'installation

Il y a un an , le port macppc d' OpenBSD était plus avancé pour des machines récentes, mais je n'ai pas trop suivi l'évolution depuis (le macmini tourne sous NetBSD 3.0 (current).

Après c'est une question de&#8230;philosophie: ce qu'il y a d'intéressant avec NetBSD est que pour faire tourner l'OS sur autant de plateformes il faut une organisation du système extrèmement rigoureuse & en ce sens c'est une vraie réussite.

Bonne chance


----------



## benR (28 Mai 2005)

J'ai une question un peu similaire, au sujet de l'install d'un Linux sur un PowerBook G4 400...

J'avais installé une Mandrake (8.1 il me semble), et je cherche aujourd'hui à installer autre chose... j'ai télécharge yellow dog, mandriva et ubuntu...

que dois je choisir entre ces trois ?
(ou dois je en prendre une autre ?)


----------



## hegemonikon (28 Mai 2005)

Une fois qu'on a goûté à la Debian on a du mal à prendre autre chose


----------



## Nonylus (29 Mai 2005)

Ubuntu (CD Power PC), c'est complet et sympatoche


----------

